# need help. dash does not light up.



## rmishka7 (Jul 7, 2011)

I was installing back-up camera, disconnected battery, after connecting back, the intelligent key indicator is lit up and the rest of the dashboard is off, gauges are also off. everything else works fine. any ideas? I disconnected and re-connected the battery again, but that did not fix the problem. also the reverse lights are not light up I think. i was trying to tap into it to make the backup camera work. and for a while it did, but then i accidentally disconnected the camera wires and when connected back it did not work any more. any ideas how to turn camera dashboard back up and what wires to tap into for the reverse. the camera has red and red with a black stripe wires.

thanks in advance.
Mike


----------



## rmishka7 (Jul 7, 2011)

if anyone is interested, I took it to the dealer. they charged me $117. $2 maxi fuse, the rest is labour and tax.


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

Wow, a lot of cash for some replacement fuses. 

Sorry to hear that. Thanks for coming back to update us on the outcome.


----------



## willyking (Aug 6, 2013)

Yikes, that's not cheap


----------

